# 2002 VW Passat W8 CAM Adjusters



## spoonerville (Sep 27, 2007)

My W8 has currently been in the shop for 8 days. First the coil packs and spark plugs were replaced after the check engine light came on and engine began misfiring.
The other computer error that was generated was for 2 of the 4 cam adjusters on the W8. I can tell by reading many of the topics that some of you are very familiar with this problem.
Any information you can provide regarding your W8's performance after the very expensive CAM adjuster repair would be greatly appreciated.
I too loved this car but now I am wondering if I would be better off trading it in after this is all over. Oh. . .did I mention the car only has 48000 miles on it??? Thanks for any information you can provide.


----------



## Kunkel (Sep 10, 2007)

*Re: 2002 VW Passat W8 CAM Adjusters (spoonerville)*

well if your car is in pwoertrain warranty the replacement of the cam adjusters is a covered item, or if you have an extended warranty. if not look forward to a really hefty bill. to do those cam adjusters you have to drop the engine/trans/subframe. good luck


----------



## frommoon (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: 2002 VW Passat W8 CAM Adjusters (spoonerville)*

I have a 2002 as well. Mine went into University VW Monday for the CAMS. They quoted me $6500 to fix! Luckily I have an extended warranty, but it doesn't sound like a "Sure Thing" that they will cover the problem. University VW has to tear the car apart, and then call an adjuster/inspector from the warranty company to come look at the car, and approve the work. If he doesn't approve the work, I have to pay to either fix the car, or put it back together. Is this the way it normally works? I've never had to use an extended warranty before...
Has anyone had trouble having the CAMS fix covered by an extended warranty before?


----------



## dubvinci (Jan 22, 2007)

*Re: 2002 VW Passat W8 CAM Adjusters (frommoon)*

ive replace these adjusters many times. vw is aware of the problem and you should be able to get it covered if you contact vw. you will need to show a good service history. yes its expensive...about 5k in parts alone. good luck!!!!!!!!!!!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Kunkel (Sep 10, 2007)

*Re: 2002 VW Passat W8 CAM Adjusters (dubvinci)*

actually what happens is on the cam adjuster block there are two filtering screens that break apart and go into the cam adjusters. supposedly vw is working on a fix, but not sure what.


----------



## rustlerdude (Aug 13, 2007)

Actualy there is crud in the block that gets into the adjuster screens and plugs them up so oil cannot flow. The crud is mostly metal flashing from when the engine was made. I think EVERy w8 has had to have their cam adjusters replaced at one time in its life.


----------

